# New mod



## Rafique (21/6/17)

Morning,

Ok so i'm waiting on my Reload RTA, this is as high end for me as i'l ever go on an RTA.

I need to pair it up with a lekker mod so I'm looking for suggestions.

Requirements 
- Must look good
- fit 25 mm with no overhang
- Dual Battery
- If it could have 2A charging that will be a big bonus
- Should fire immediately like a mech with no ramp up
- firing should be consistent even with 50 percent battery

I have been looking at the Therion 166 or Think finder for looks but what other options are there . I know the think finder has 2A charging which is a bonus for me.

Budget is around 3k, less would be preferable new or secondhand, I'm not posting this in the classifieds because I'm looking for suggestions


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/6/17)

Rafique said:


> Morning,
> 
> Ok so i'm waiting on my Reload RTA, this is as high end for me as i'l ever go on an RTA.
> 
> ...




I had a friend of mine tell me that the Icon by CKS hits like a bus!!! and its a good looking mod, holds 25mm no problem.


----------



## Rafique (21/6/17)

Thanks,

I saw this at vaperscorner I think, the shape is kinda putting me off


----------



## Anneries (21/6/17)

Rafique said:


> I saw this at vaperscorner I think, the shape is kinda putting me off



It also feels plastic in hand. Not sure if it was because it didnt have batteries or an atty on top. But I did not like the feel. Feels like a toy.

Good luck with the decision. 

PS: thank you for putting all the requirements of the mod. Makes it easier for the people to make suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

Go for the therion 166. I've got one and I love it. 
I see one for sale in the classifieds as well for a reasonable price


----------



## Rafique (21/6/17)

Anneries said:


> It also feels plastic in hand. Not sure if it was because it didnt have batteries or an atty on top. But I did not like the feel. Feels like a toy.
> 
> Good luck with the decision.
> 
> PS: thank you for putting all the requirements of the mod. Makes it easier for the people to make suggestions.



Will see what other recommendations come along, I have been paging through local vendor sites and cannot decide


----------



## Rafique (21/6/17)

Amir said:


> Go for the therion 166. I've got one and I love it.
> I see one for sale in the classifieds as well for a reasonable price




I saw that one and replied, it is a good price and I tried to get it abit cheaper lol because I have seen it for cheaper on the site. Will see how it goes.

another problem with the Therion, 25 mm will have slight overhang which I dont want


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

Rafique said:


> I saw that one and replied, it is a good price and I tried to get it abit cheaper lol because I have seen it for cheaper on the site. Will see how it goes.
> 
> another problem with the Therion, 25 mm will have slight overhang which I dont want



The overhand is so very barely noticeable that you would really have to try really hard to see it. The shape of the mod is such that the top face is rounded from 24mm to the extreme outer edge which is 26mm.... kind of like the hotcig vibe going on there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (21/6/17)

I see that one in classifieds might be sold, will see what else comes up. there is so many mods out there. i'm thinking Minikin as well but not sure man


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

Rafique said:


> I see that one in classifieds might be sold, will see what else comes up. there is so many mods out there. i'm thinking Minikin as well but not sure man



Minikin boost is nice I wont lie hey... It just works.


----------



## Yagya (21/6/17)

why not look at the minikin v2 or the v2 kodama.
the minikin kicks harder than any other reg mod i have used.


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

Yagya said:


> why not look at the minikin v2 or the v2 kodama.
> the minikin kicks harder than any other reg mod i have used.



Minikin 2 is awesome but the form factor just throws me off a little bit for some reason. It's nice in hand but the pocket hates it.


----------



## Rafique (21/6/17)

Amir said:


> Minikin boost is nice I wont lie hey... It just works.



im looking at the boost, the one I had before never charged the batteries fully through the mod. It was always charging but never stopped even when full so got abit worried


----------



## Rafique (21/6/17)

V2 if the form factor that the problem but if I can get one for a good price il go for it. I went to look for your previous sale @Yagya when you had the gold one with SM mini. that wouldve looked nice with the reload but saw it was sold so I took the silver reload


----------



## Yagya (21/6/17)

the blue V2 will look nice with the reload topper.
i got me the prism V2 and the gold petri 24mm looks sexy on there.


----------



## Azzo (22/6/17)

Perhaps wait a bit for the boost reborn.... looks good and should take a 25mm attie.... good feel and as with the normal boost has a general good track record... just not sure about balance charging thru the mod tho....


----------



## Seemo.wm (14/7/17)

Im really enjoying my sigelei fuchai.. so much that I have 2.. just bought the icon rda with it, which is a 24 mm and there's ample space.. so it should swallow a 25mm no problem. . Also the pre heat function allows you to choose how quick you want your ramp up time to be. This is the main feature im digging so much atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/7/17)

Hi @Rafique

Good luck with the hunt for your mod

I have no experience with it at all but just checking if you have looked at the new Vaporesso Revenger mod. Eyeing it out myself.

On paper it seems quite good according to your requirements. Can take 25mm, 2 batts, high amp charging. 

It also has a "curve" type of power function. And a puff counter 

Just not sure what the electronics is like in there or how the "moulded plastic" feels in the hand.

Likely not to be in the league of the Therion or other such mods but you never know

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (16/7/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Im really enjoying my sigelei fuchai.. so much that I have 2.. just bought the icon rda with it, which is a 24 mm and there's ample space.. so it should swallow a 25mm no problem. . Also the pre heat function allows you to choose how quick you want your ramp up time to be. This is the main feature im digging so much atm



I have the fuchia 213 plus and I like mines as well. Very good mod for the price


----------



## Rafique (16/7/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Rafique
> 
> Good luck with the hunt for your mod
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver, I saw it but not in person. It has 2.5a charging apparently. Uses an omni board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

